# snow pictures here today



## terryo (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm sure many of you have much more snow than I do, but here are just some this morning when I got up to let the dog's out. 
Poor dogs are not going in the yard today....wee wee pads.
This is the door to the yard






Awww...my box turtle garden...hope the boxies are alright





Padre' Pio's garden...three feet under snow, to to the left of the steps (that you can't see)





from this...summer





to this...my yard...can you see my table and chairs...totally covered with snow





my car totally covered 





No plow came down the street yet






The wind is still blowing ........anyone else have any pictures?


----------



## Torty Mom (Dec 27, 2010)

HOLY COW!! Now that is a alot of snow!!! I would s#@t my pants!!! I don't know how your guys do it, you score big points in my book! I thought 6 days of non stop rain was worth complaining about! 

It is very very pretty though!!! Your yard is gorgeous!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Dec 27, 2010)

Man, that's amazing! And beautiful...we haven't even had an inch yet...Just lots of rain, Bob's pen is flooded...

So Terry, are you just stuck in the house for days?


----------



## terryo (Dec 27, 2010)

No, Im not stuck...one son lives just around the block and he'll come over to help shovel, and another one lives just a few blocks away, and my youngest is home from college, so later when the wind stops, and the plow comes down the street, we'll all go out and shovel. They boys will walk over. The plow is the worst thing, as it may clean the street for the cars to come down, but then it pushes all the snow up against the cars, and you have to dig them out. That's why I put mine on the driveway. My husband isn't well, so he can't do much...really nothing..so we are lucky to have the boys living close by, and we have lots of stores that are near and we can walk to if we want.


----------



## pdrobber (Dec 27, 2010)

Same story here, planned on being at parents' place this week like I was last week since all my friends are home from college as well but had to come into the city to work on Sunday, and will probably be here another night. LIRR service suspended until further notice...good thing I have my apartment here!


----------



## terryo (Dec 27, 2010)

pdrobber said:


> Same story here, planned on being at parents' place this week like I was last week since all my friends are home from college as well but had to come into the city to work on Sunday, and will probably be here another night. LIRR service suspended until further notice...good thing I have my apartment here!



Ahh...Manhattan. I love it. I'm just a ferry ride away.


----------



## Tom (Dec 27, 2010)

Beautiful pics Terry. Sort of puts things into perspective when I'm upset because its just a few degrees too cool to put my torts out for sun...


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 27, 2010)

You were pretty brave to open the door with all that snow piled up against it. What if it had all fallen into the house!


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Dec 27, 2010)

Growing up we had snow like that. I've moved two hours south and you'd be amazed the difference it makes. We hardly get any snow down here. 

I don't miss those days though. I HATED having to shovel our big long driveway at the crack of dawn just because I was the first one leaving the house. The snowplows are awful too. One year we had so much snow that the banks that the snowplows made were tall enough that you could be looking out your window and not see a school bus parked out front. Not even a joke or an exaggeration.


----------



## Laura (Dec 27, 2010)

Looks wind blown and powdery... pretty.. but... i wouldnt want to live in it!


----------



## dmmj (Dec 27, 2010)

let it snow , let it snow, let it snow. (as long as it is not in caluifornia)


----------



## zzzdanz (Dec 27, 2010)

I just came in from shoveling that god awful white stuff.Bad enough my driveway is pretty big, then I had to shovel an extra 10ft to get out to the 1 pass the idiot plow driver made.

Snow drifts up over the cars, ughhhh...Only 3 months to go.


----------



## dmmj (Dec 27, 2010)

I have a question for all of you who shovel snow? why not get a snow blower? I read somewhere that more men are killed by heart attacks while shoveling snow, I would not risk it myself.


----------



## zzzdanz (Dec 27, 2010)

I have 2 snow blowers but don't bother.They're a pain in deep snow,and going down the sides of cars without scratching them.Not to mention when the winds howl'n the snow blows all over.

I figured when I had kids my shoveling days would be over.3 girls, and not 1 of them knows what a shovel is...times sure have changed since I was a kid.


----------



## Isa (Dec 27, 2010)

That is a lot of snow! We have had a lot since last month but not in one shot. Is that the snow acumulation of one snow fall? If yes... Wow that is a lot!


----------



## terryo (Dec 27, 2010)

Isa...It started snowing yesterday morning at 10 and stopped sometime this afternoon.....22 inches later..Yikes!! the wind is still blowing like crazy here, and we only could shovel the walkways, and half of my car in the driveway. Everyone's cheeks were "beet red" when we came in. And the plow still hasn't come down the street, and when they do come down, they plow all the snow in front of your car and you have to shovel it out all over again. If it snows again, we'll have snow on our property until Easter! I just worry about my boxie's out there under three feet of snow.


----------



## DeanS (Dec 27, 2010)

That's GREAT! If it's gonna snow, I say let 'er rip! None of this powder thick enough to cover the lawn...that's just plain nonsense! Then the sun comes out and it magically disappears!


----------



## Isa (Dec 27, 2010)

That is a lot!! Even us did not get that much snow this year. Is it like that every year?


----------



## Candy (Dec 27, 2010)

Terry I can't believe these pictures. How do you guys live in that? I would go nuts. I love to look at snow but that's as far as it goes. I'm spoiled by California weather.  Your poor little doggies. My husband couldn't believe that you have turtles under all of that snow.  I went to Colorado once and I thought that was bad but now that I look at this that was nothing.


----------



## terryo (Dec 27, 2010)

Last Feb. we got 20 in. too. There is sun in my back yard all day, but in the front we only get sun in the morning. So the snow never melts in the front. Last year it finally went away at Easter time. Every 5 minutes my dogs are scratching at the door, so now I had to put some wee wee pads right next to the yard door. Tomorrow I'll try to shovel a spot for them in the yard.
Could you belive that's my turtle garden? Poor babies.





That's a path going up the block 





we only got to shovel half of my car....it was too windy and we were freezing





One of my sons





my front door


----------



## Kenny (Dec 27, 2010)

I LOVE ARIZONA !!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## DeanS (Dec 27, 2010)

terryo said:


> Could you belive that's my turtle garden? Poor babies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are they indoors or hibernating under all this?


----------



## terryo (Dec 27, 2010)

They are under three feet of snow, in their hibernating cave.





this is without the cover after I fill it with leaves and pine hay





Now this is the boxie garden on the side of my house where they are.




I loosen the soil and mix it with peat moss and leaf litter to about two feet, then I put about two more feet of leaves, and then about a foot of pine hay. I've never had a problem hibernating,but we haven't had this much snow for quite a while.


----------



## Millerlite (Dec 28, 2010)

They are def. Going to be in a deep sleep after that, its amazing how they come out of this, lol.


----------



## terryo (Dec 28, 2010)

They are all juvies and their first time hibernating, so that's why I'll worried. Three more months..........


----------



## ChiKat (Dec 28, 2010)

WOW!!!! That is a lot of snow!!! We have maybe a foot of snow here in Chicago.
I don't think I've ever seen that much snow!

Your landscaping is BEAUTIFUL! I love that picture of your yard in the summer.

And I have a chihuahua too- those wee wee pads are a godsend in this weather!


----------



## zzzdanz (Dec 28, 2010)

Ya got us beat Terry,we only got 18".I swear the plows wait until ya get done shoveling,then come by and plow it all back into the driveway 4ft. high...Those boxies will be fine....only 3 more months.


----------



## yagyujubei (Dec 29, 2010)

Actually, the snow will help keep them warm. It will keep the ground from freezing even in bitter temps. That said, I hate the snow, we've only got about 6" here, but haven't seen the ground in about 3 weeks. Might melt this weekend though.


----------



## robjan (Dec 29, 2010)

Freezing man, I never see this types of snow,
Lots of know this time in all Europe countries. Must be stuck all people for few days. Proper which Christmas this time.


----------



## Marty333 (Dec 30, 2010)

I hate snow. Its cold and wet my two least favorite things. I would get cabin fever in less then a week! It looks pretty but I would never want to live in it!


----------



## coreyc (Dec 30, 2010)

Just got in from sledding with my daughter it was great you guys that don't get snow you do not know what your missing  I could never live where its hot year round  yuk


----------



## terryo (Dec 30, 2010)

coreyc said:


> Just got in from sledding with my daughter it was great you guys that don't get snow you do not know what your missing  I could never live where its hot year round  yuk





Yay...snow. We're going tonight. There's a few hills here all different sizes. Tonight ...the big one!!!


----------



## Marty333 (Dec 30, 2010)

being 102lbs and 5'7 doesnt make me the best candidate for snow. Im always to cold to enjoy it


----------



## BaronVonKoser (Dec 31, 2010)

Those pictures are so cool..... I've never seen snow in person before either.


----------

